# Mountain Lion seen in Erie Co.



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else has spotted this big cat roaming around? I hunt near Bellevue, Ohio and the landowner has informed me he saw a mountain lion on his property. At first I was skeptical but asking around found out the neighbor had many pics of it on trial cam and has seen it him self! Ill try to post those pics later


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

............


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure hope that's not the picture in question.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I sure hope that's not the picture in question.


Ummm yeah I agree 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

..........


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That picture has been around for several years. NOT a picture of the cat in question.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

The question is, will these "pictures" show themselves? Hopefully they do and they are legit. Only time will tell....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya i'd like to see these photos as well.....I live in clyde "next too bellevue" and drive through bellevue everyday too work.....ive seen a ton of coyotes driving through bellevue......no mountain lions.....lol. Let's see the pics!


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

okay okay everybody im in the process of getting these pics downloaded  have them on my phone and trying to figure out how to transfer them to here...trust me im telling the truth though haha i was totally suprized when i realized it was true myself! 

And for the pic that I_shock_em posted I hope thats not whats happening to all the deer in my area! the coyotes and other hunters are bad enough!!! 

If anyone lives near the Bellevue area and would like to do some coyote hunting with me i would appreciate it! Im new to coyote hunting but have about 4 spots that all are overrun with yotes


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

well for now ill just throw this pic out there. i got this picture on my trail cam back in november and not sure what it was...at first i thought it was a possum but the animal is bigger than pics i get of deer at that distance.You can also tell by looking at the back legs it is shaped like a cat and not a possum...opinions on this pic? I will try to borrow the friend of mines camera soon to download his good pics of the lion in daylight


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

buckhammer said:


> well for now ill just throw this pic out there. i got this picture on my trail cam back in november and not sure what it was...at first i thought it was a possum but the animal is bigger than pics i get of deer at that distance.You can also tell by looking at the back legs it is shaped like a cat and not a possum...opinions on this pic? I will try to borrow the friend of mines camera soon to download his good pics of the lion in daylight


If that's real I'll S*** a brick.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

buckhammer said:


> well for now ill just throw this pic out there. i got this picture on my trail cam back in november and not sure what it was...at first i thought it was a possum but the animal is bigger than pics i get of deer at that distance.You can also tell by looking at the back legs it is shaped like a cat and not a possum...opinions on this pic? I will try to borrow the friend of mines camera soon to download his good pics of the lion in daylight


Almost like those terrible pics of bigfoot. Leaves alot to the imagination....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Something seems off about the front half of its body and head. Put on picasa and enlarge it please.
Or email me the pic and ill take to the computer lab at my college and have the geeks clean it up and such.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks more like a mangy coyote than a cat, to me. I don&#8217;t think many conclusions can be drawn from that picture.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't enlarge the picture. Just put some supplemental lighting on it and use a good magnifying glass to examine it. The tail is not thick enough and there is too much muzzle extending beyond the eyes and forhead to be a cat. Looks like a light colored dog to me.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a yellow lab to me.


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

I will agree with everyone on the fact it is possibly a different animal...like i said that was not the pic in question because the ones my friend have are clearly a mountain lion. this pic was off my trial cam and was unsure of what it was. when i heard there was a mountain lion in the area it just seemed to fit the picture. 

If theres anyone that lives in the area, I would suggest stopping by Everetts Gun Shop on Rt. 4. He found out there was a man who released a mountain lion just north of Milan and he has also seen it around his shop near Bellevue


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Almost like those terrible pics of bigfoot. Leaves alot to the imagination....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Haha very true! So what does everyone agree on this picture of mine being? It could be a stray dog i guess and the front half of the animal makes the picture confusing


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Played with the pic a bit. It appears that the nose is elongated but I believe that is because the other front foot is showing under the nose. The front half of the body is slightly turned towards the camera. The tail does appear to be about half the body length and may have a darker tip and the back haunches do seem to be cat like. I can't think of a dog with a tail that long The head is just not clear.

Having hunted cougars in the past I still can not say for sure what it is. I will say it isn't a Bigfoot. Scout the area you will be able to tell if is a dog tracks or a cat's.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

buckhammer,

Do you have a picture of a deer from the same camera setup that you could post for us please to get a size perspective comparison?

I'm thinking that thing is little.

Thanks


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

I will be out on the property this weekend to do some coyote hunting. Ill check the trail cam and investigate the area for tracks to take pics of... maybe sey hey to the neighbor if hes home and ask if hes seen it lately


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

buckhammer said:


> Haha very true! So what does everyone agree on this picture of mine being? It could be a stray dog i guess and the front half of the animal makes the picture confusing


Chupacabra. No doubt about it


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Without anything to judge it against, I'm thinking housecat.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Sooooo ummmm yeah...when r we gonna see these "real" pics from your "friend"? As of right now, I don't believe there are any other pics. As the saying goes "no pics, no proof"


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

buckhammer said:


> well for now ill just throw this pic out there. i got this picture on my trail cam back in november and not sure what it was...at first i thought it was a possum but the animal is bigger than pics i get of deer at that distance.You can also tell by looking at the back legs it is shaped like a cat and not a possum...opinions on this pic? I will try to borrow the friend of mines camera soon to download his good pics of the lion in daylight



Simba....... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## longshot (Feb 14, 2012)

People are too bored nowadays.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

There hasn't been a documented "wild" couger East of the Mississippi in over 100 years, the only exeption is the UP of Mi. They're all "pets" that get turned loose or escape. I would believe one is running around but I wouldn't believe theres are any populations in these parts. 
We'll see the wolf before the couger comes back.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Ozdog said:


> There hasn't been a documented "wild" couger East of the Mississippi in over 100 years, the only exeption is the UP of Mi. They're all "pets" that get turned loose or escape. I would believe one is running around but I wouldn't believe theres are any populations in these parts.
> We'll see the wolf before the couger comes back.


There are about 100 endangered Florida panthers , a subspecies of mountain lions left in Florida.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oz there was a cougar killed in CT a few months back. They confirmed it was from SD and took 3 years to get there.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

thats my dog.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

its not a dog.its deff a cat.the question is.....how big.kinda shaped like a house cat


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep, I agree it's definately a house cat......a 120lb house cat!!!lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I just talked to the erie county dog warden and he told me there are a few wolves escaped in bellevue again.....they arent sure but thinking its from the same guy two years ago....


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Man that was a good thread!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> Oz there was a cougar killed in CT a few months back. They confirmed it was from SD and took 3 years to get there.


It's a wonder it went unseen all that time.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> Oz there was a cougar killed in CT a few months back. They confirmed it was from SD and took 3 years to get there.


 traveled all the way to CT...dang.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ozdog said:


> traveled all the way to CT...dang.


I sense your doubt....I believe it hitched a ride on an 18 wheeler going east.

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...killed-in-conn-had-walked-from-south-dakota/1


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Ozdog said:


> It's a wonder it went unseen all that time.


It was seen and documented by the DNR in Wisconsin and Michigan and the again confirmed by a sighting and a scat sample by the CT DEP a few weeks before it was struck by a car. The Wisconsin and Michigan DNRs had Dna samples from the cougar thats how they know it's the same cat. It's pretty crazy to think about.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

BunkerChunker said:


> The Wisconsin and Michigan DNRs had Dna samples from the cougar thats how they know it's the same cat. It's pretty crazy to think about.


It's amazing how stealthy a big cat like that can be!!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Lundy said:


> buckhammer,
> 
> Do you have a picture of a deer from the same camera setup that you could post for us please to get a size perspective comparison?
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like a fox I saw a few years ago, only a wisp of red air on it's tail.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Hair, sorry not air.lol


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

bubbster happen to notice that this thread is almost exactly 4 years old. We need a little popup that says this thread is over a year old when we start to post to them, this happens once in awhile.


----------

